
Obama hints at supporting basic income because of a looming robot takeover - unclebucknasty
http://www.businessinsider.com/president-obama-support-basic-income-2016-6
======
andrewfromx
Don't we have BI now for millions of people? Tons of people goto a "job" but
do nothing and receive a check. In fact, look back at many of your own jobs.
Maybe they were double blind experiements in BI. You didn't even know your job
was fake.

------
tunesmith
No he didn't.

